# french aires map



## tramp

hi all, 
came accross this interactive Aires map of France ,
absolutley first class  you can zoom in and out go all over map then click on Aire to get details of positins and gps coordinates-[although I cant sy their in the right place] :wink:

http://airecampingcar.com/

well wprth a book mark on the old browser for pree trip info etc .

tramp


----------



## DABurleigh

Spooky. It's been permanently open in my browser for the last 2 days as I look up possibilities 

Dave


----------



## boringfrog

*Great site*

Great site, zoom in, click on satellite and you can get an idea of your suroundings. :idea:


----------



## DABurleigh

The challenge is getting access to such information at the drop of a hat when you are on the road and diverting from the plan :-(

Dave


----------



## tramp

thats what mhf members are for dave :wink: 
to be at your beck and call at all hours :lol: 

"all the best laid plans go to pot when having a good time"

tramp


----------



## johnbouy

Thanks for that its a very good site lots of potential, But did you make any sense of the Lat & long they use ?
Johnbouy


----------



## subfiver

> But did you make any sense of the Lat & long they use ?
> Johnbouy


Decimal format, rather than the traditional minutes and seconds of arc. You GPS should allow you to select this format, tho' it can often be a pain the the **** when you often have to switch between formats.


----------



## johnbouy

Thanks Nigel 
I did realise that but they must relate to where they have placed the icon not the camper area, We live in Pujols France & know the area very well, after having some problems further East I have checked our local ones & they are way out.
even using their datum.
Shame because other than that it really promises to be a brilliant web site.
Regards John Dance


----------



## subfiver

Ah I see John, I answered the question you asked rather than the question you thought you'd asked ?? :wink: 

But I see what you mean re the icons on the map, a couple I selected at random and zoomed into on the satellite view didn't look too promising, but one I know, at Baume les Dames, is spot on ...


----------



## Cornal

Had a look at this previously and like some of the others checked against sites I knew. It appears the coords are for the Marie or town centre in a lot of cases. Have found that the campingcar-infos.com site is far more accurate.


----------

